# 2012 Florida HO Race at Gator Bay Raceway 10/20



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
LEO BELLEVILLE

WHERE:
3306 GATOR BAY CREEK BLVD
SAINT CLOUD FL 34772-7388
407-498-0297 Home

WHEN:
SATURDAY OCTOBER 20TH 2012

TRACK:

4 LANE WIZZTRACK COURSE










RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN.

SCHEDULE:

FRIDAY SCHEDULE: 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm (RSVP only)

Open Practice

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:

Open Practice 9:00 - 11:35

Registration Open 10:30 - 11:30

Amateur SS Practice Only 11:35 - 11:50

Amateur SS Race Begins 12:00

Pro-Am SS Race Begins 1:10

Expert SS Race Begins 2:00 

6 Ohm Mod Race Begins 3:30

3 Ohm Race Begins 5:00

Awards 6:00 


CLASSES: 

AMATEUR SUPER STOCK*

PRO-AM SUPER STOCK

EXPERT SUPER STOCK

6 OHM MODIFIED*

3 OHM MODIFIED

IROC and IROC Drag racing. If time permits.

ENTRY FEE: 
$5 Club Members
$10 Non-Club Members

DRIVING DIRECTIONS AND MAPS: Please use Google or Yahoo to generate a map from your location. 

*IF YOU RACE AMATEUR CLASS, YOU CANNOT RACE THE EXPERT CLASSES.

EVENT WILL BE WEBCAST.


----------

